# Canidae vs Blue Buffalo



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We use Canidae, two different forumlas, and are happy. I've never used Blue Buffalo.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've never used Blue Buffalo but I can say that Rusty loves his Canidae ALS. We switched him from IAMS a month or so ago and it's done wonders (he was having loose stool and such).


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

We have never used BB mostly because its hard to find here. I would choose Canidae though.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I used to use BB, but switched to Canidae because I don't like going to PetSmart any more than I absolutely have to, and I love the "mom and pop" store where I get Canidae. The one thing I noticed was that when I was feeding Wilson BB, he smelled a little like chicken. Not horrible, but if you got your nose right down into his fur, it was noticeable. That went away once we started on Canidae.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

BB is at Petsmart. I used to feed it to my husky mix. They were part of the food recall: treats & canned food I believe. The dry food did not get recalled. After the recalls, I lost faith in them. It seems they did not have control over their manufacturing plants. Ingredients were being added at the plant that were not on the lable. I need a food I can trust to be what it claims. I choose Canidae. Meesha liked BB ok, & she did ok on it but I wasn't comfortable with it.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool! Canidae it is.
I can get it at a convenient location, at a price far lower than the BB (and most other decent quality foods.)


----------

